# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  The first lecture in Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

[align=left]


*Concept of Criminology and its Historical Development* 




*Definition of Criminology* 
*Criminology is the scientific study of crime as an individual and social phenomenon.* 
*- Definition of Crime*
*According to its legal concept, a crime is an act forbidden and made punishable by the law.* 
*But according to its criminological concept, for the act to be a crime, it must meet the following conditions;*
*1. The act must be done by a person Of competent age.*
*2. The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.*
*3. The act must be intentional.*
*4. Knowledge*
*5. The act is done by malice or but sometimes it is done by negligence.*
*- Mala in se and Mala Prohibita;*
*a crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society.* 
*Natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures. Natural laws protect against harm to persons* *(e.g. murder**, rape**, assault**) or property (theft**, larceny, robbery**)* 
*Statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural mores e.g. laws that prohibit marijuana use and gambling.* 

*Therefore, definitions of crimes will vary from place to place, in accordance to the cultural norms and mores* 

*Criminology**علم الإجرام*
*Definition of Criminology** تعريف علم الإجرام* 
*crime** جريمة* 
*Phenomenon** ظاهرة* 
*Definition of Crime** تعريف الجريمة* 
*act forbidden** فعل محظور* 
*competent age** سن الأهلية* 
*voluntary** إرادي* 
*Compulsion** إكراه* 
*Intentional** عمدي* 
*Knowledge** العلم* 
*Malice** سوء النية* 
*Negligence** الإهمال* 
*Mala in se** الجريمة الطبيعية* 
*Mala Prohibita** الجريمة الاصطناعية* 
*the basic values and beliefs** القيم والمعتقدات الأساسية* 
*Natural laws** القوانين الطبيعية* 
*Statutes** التشريعات* 
*Legislature** المشرع* 
*mores** الأخلاقيات* 
*marijuana** حشيش* 
*gambling** قمار* 
*norms** قواعد*  
*Define the crime in criminology?*[/align]

----------


## sara hassan

التلخيص المطلوب موجود بالمرفقات .

----------


## Allaa Hassan

Definition of crime;
According to its legal concept; a crime is an act forbidden and made punishable by the law.
For the act to be a crime it must meet the following conditions, but according to its criminology concept,

The act must be done by a person of competent age.The act must be voluntary and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.The act must be intentional.Knowledge in various degrees according to the nature of different offenses must accompany it.The act is done by malice or but sometimes it is done by negligence.

----------

